# Cooked Meat - Vacuum Sealed - Then Fridge or Freezer for later use



## sluggerdog (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello,

I have just bought myself a vacuum sealer for my food. I have been wondering the following:

Say I slow cook a slab of pork belly for 8 hours in a very low oven, once finished I normally put it in the fridge to cool, then the next day I slice it up and fry itin the pan to crisp up. What would happen if instead of using it the next day I put the sliced pre-cooked pork in vacuum sealed bags and left them in the fridge for a few days.  Of even freezer at that stage to use months later.

1. How long do you think the meat would last vacuum sealed in the fridge?

2. How long do you think the meat would last vacuum sealed in the freezer?

3. Do you think there would be any noticeable flavour / texture loss from freezing the pre-cooked vacuum sealed meat?

If I can work out a way to do this successfully it would be a huge time saver. I love cooking pork belly and other meats low and slow but the time involved means I cannot have it as often as I would like.

Another thought that I have been looking into it to sous vide the pork belly (or other types of meat, poultry etc) then vacuum seal them and freeze from there. Confit the meat is another option I have been thinking of.

Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

No more than 3 days in the fridge. 3-6 months or more frozen. I wouldn't pre-slice the meat though. What vacuum sealer did you get? Some don't really pull a good vacuum. I use a FoodSaver and routinely freeze BBQ pork and beef for winter use.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In answer to your questions . 1 week max as far as sliced and vac and refrig.

                                            3 months pref flash frozen. however not presliced. Slice after thawing to retain moisture and it wont be crisp anyway after thawing.  Chill in an ice bath as quick as possible

I sous vide and vac. pac . on a daily basis and experiment all the time with it.. My findings are based on pro type commercial equipment .Also keep in mind I am talking flash or blast freezing. Not the slow type freezing in home freezers.


----------



## sluggerdog (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies,

When I said I sliced it up I was meaning into portions, not slices. i.e. from a 3kg slab of pork into 200 gram portions, then vacuum sealing the portions.

My vacuum sealer is not a foodsaver brand but I guess something similar. I am in Australia.

Do you find any noticeable flavour or texture loss after say 3 months in the freezer?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Texture can suffer a bit depending on what it is. The really cheap vacuum sealers don't pull a vacuum, they just collapse the bag and seal it.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I cant see any big difference when I defrost. But then again I am useing commercial type machinery. and flash freezing


----------



## sluggerdog (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Ed and Mary for the info.

I'll guess it can be a little trial and error as my equipment and cooking might be different.


----------

